# Had GTR detailed by KDS



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all,

My GTR is coming up to a year old now and thought I'd treat it to a Gtechniq crystal serum. I was amazed how much better the car looked. I didn't think it was possible to achieve a better shine then a new car shine. Thanks to KDS? :chuckle:


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

*KDS*

Who are KDS and where do they operate from

Thanks


----------



## Ad_ak (Nov 11, 2017)

Great


----------

